# MK-677: Oral GH Secretagogue



## rambo99 (May 24, 2015)

I've ran MK-677 a few times now with great success. My current experiment is to try and find the most effective dose with little to no bloat. MK-677 seems to bloat me pretty badly especially if I am not eating super clean. Since the summer months are close, I rather not look like a bloated mess. 

I dosed the first 10mg dose prebed Friday night. I had an appetite increase and very numb hands all day on Saturday. Today is Sunday. 

Second day on 10mgs prebed. Woke up with very numb and stiff hands. My wife massaged them for me, they feel better but still tighten up.

I know sides are not the proper way to gauge but the numb hands can't be ignored. If I can keep 10mgs going it will be a great cost effective solution.


----------



## rambo99 (May 27, 2015)

I'm finding 10mgs a nice clean dose. Even though I thought I was bloating, I'm dry as a bone. Very vascular. 

Just took my 10mgs. Going to dose 30mcgs LR3 and go to bed.


----------



## JJB1 (May 28, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> I'm finding 10mgs a nice clean dose. Even though I thought I was bloating, I'm dry as a bone. Very vascular.
> 
> Just took my 10mgs. Going to dose 30mcgs LR3 and go to bed.


I have yet to try 10mg. I pull back on the plunger thinking I will stop at 10mg but always load the damn thing up to 25mg minimum. Hahaha 
I struggle with the mentality of more being better.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I again took 25mg after leg day Saturday and I feel it really helped with my recovery. I didn't end up bloating the next day. My appetite was nuts Saturday night but I fought the urge to cheat on my diet.


----------



## Swoletra (Jun 11, 2015)

Took varying doses, as high as 50mg. Felt no sides =/  might need to try a different source. But like you said, hard to gauge results based on sides


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 11, 2015)

Swoletra said:


> Took varying doses, as high as 50mg. Felt no sides =/  might need to try a different source. But like you said, hard to gauge results based on sides


The sides hit almost instantly. I would question the source if you felt nothing. 

But like you said, sides isn't the way to really prove potency.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 11, 2015)

I leaned out very nicely for only 40mcgs at under 3 weeks time. I'll be stopping here as I'm going on vacation this weekend for a few days. I'm going to add in some T3 for now and introduce clen back in at a later time. I really enjoyed the low dose, once I added the taurine there wasn't really any sides. Other then feeling hot all day but that's the fat burning going to work 

The biggest difference I see is in my sides aka love handles. They really went down significantly on this short run.

Took these today to track progress:


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 26, 2015)

Ill be trying this in the very near future.  Guess Ill start out at 10mg prebed..


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 30, 2015)

What dose do you guys like and from which peptide company?


----------



## woodmn (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump that Peptide company question. Whos got the goods?


----------

